#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-27
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nigelb> duanedesign: Belated Christmas wishes :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: !
<duanedesign> :)  thank you friend. Same to you
<nigelb> :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: I am reading Bit literacy. So i am trying to get my Inbox down to 0
<duanedesign> i got down to under 3,000 last night :P
<nigelb> You had 3000 mails?
<nigelb> whoa
<duanedesign> nigelb: i had 4200
<duanedesign> i am down to just under 3,000. Going to work on it a bit each day.
<duanedesign> I realized quickly it was not something i could do in one day.
<duanedesign> :P
<doctormo> Is anyone about?
<Pendulum> doctormo: define anybody?
<doctormo> I need someone to confirm whether launchpad bzr is broken or not.
<doctormo> Pendulum: You've run ground control before right, so you have ssh keys on launchpad.
<doctormo> just run `bzr branch lp:groundcontrol` and let me know if it works or fails.
<Pendulum> doctormo: worked for me
<doctormo> Thanks for the confirmation Pendulum, something'
<doctormo> broken my end
<Pendulum> doctormo: blame the storm? ;-)
<doctormo> Pendulum: I'm stuck in Vermont because of that
<Pendulum> tbh, I like the snow and I'm quite happy about it, but I'm in bad enough shape post-Christmas that I wouldn't be going anywhere even if there weren't snow
<duanedesign> hello doctormo Pendulum
<doctormo> Hey duanedesign
<Pendulum> Hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hi Pendulum
<duanedesign> Pendulum: i was hoping we would get some snow where I am
<duanedesign> still waiting...
<duanedesign> :)
<Pendulum> duanedesign: I was feeling that way, but this storm has me quite happy :)
<doctormo> How did your yule go duanedesign and Pendulum?
<Pendulum> mine went well, if exhausting
<duanedesign> doctormo: really good. thank you
<doctormo> This trip to Vermont was well worth it, very fun. The food isn't quite the same as we have in the UK, nor the TV any good, but the company made up for it :-D
<doctormo> Besides I still got DoctorWho Chrimbo special.
<Pendulum> doctormo: yeah, we don't have the fabulous traditions of the Christmas Special the way the UK does
<duanedesign> doctormo: you wouldn't have an idea about how I can make this search function not cap sensitive?     http://paste.ubuntu.com/547938/
<doctormo> duanedesign:  here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/547940/
<nigelb> Are there any svg of Ubuntu stickers?
<doctormo> nigelb: What kind do you need/
<doctormo> ?
<nigelb> doctormo: possibly something to stick on laptops, let me get a scale and figure out the size of the archlinux sticker I have on it
<nigelb> The ones I have are 10 cm x 3 cm
<doctormo> nigelb: I think there are some that big on the standard Canonical sticker pack, you could get some from the store.
<nigelb> doctormo: (a) Far too expensive
<nigelb> (b) It most probably will not get here on time :|
<nhandler> Didn't System76 or someone create stickers that they sent for the cost of an envelope+stamp ?
<jcastro> doctormo: looks like you found a person who ndiswrapper'ed for no reason
<jcastro> doctormo: I keep finding people like that with wireless
<doctormo> jcastro: yep
<doctormo> There is a glut of misinformation about how to fix various hardware issues.
<jcastro> yeah
<IdleOne> nhandler: system76 yes
<doctormo> It's the same with wacom, the number of people compiling wacom drivers from source.
<jcastro> I answered 2 yesterday with just "install this backport package"
<doctormo> We should have some sort of big glitzy user campain: "Ubuntu friends don't let friends compile" with text: "Instead they use backports, find ppas and finally contact developers for help getting a ppa put together"
<jcastro> Still, I think we should just ship all the hardware backport packages on the CD
<jcastro> we have to maintain them anyway
<nhandler> doctormo: Be careful with the 'find ppas' section. PPAs can be rather risky (depends on who runs them)
<doctormo> jcastro: Perhaps, but there is always going to be some set of somethings that need extra.
<jcastro> yeah, I just think that for hardware we should prioritize that
<doctormo> Otherwise we'd have solutions for Epson scanners (driver needs to be downloaded but all work), Lexmark printers (plenty work but have closed drivers randomly located on the internet)
<jcastro> are the epson ones PPDs?
<doctormo> No, it's scanners, ppds are for printers.
<jcastro> oh sorry, I swapped the terms in the sentence in my head
<doctormo> It's the iscan (LGPL) with a set of proprietary modules, each of which is packaged on the website and cryptically in a non-ideal way.
<jcastro> doctormo: do you know how to remove ndiswrapper and all that?
<jcastro> maybe it'd be a good question
<doctormo> jcastro: I will ask it.
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> that guy put a bunch of info in the comments
<jcastro> you might want to ask him to add it to his question or put it in yours or something
<jcastro> the newer users tend to forget that we're building a googleable archive for the next person
<doctormo> Yes indeed, although I must say the karma during the Christmas break has died off, new users are asking questions but not up voting.
<jcastro> it's ok
<jcastro> after a while it'll bug him to accept the answer
<jcastro> doctormo: your question is already on the first page of google
<doctormo> That's the stack exchange google deal.
<jcastro> I was just pointing out that you'll already be saving thousands from the crackrock guides on the net
<nigelb> hello
<nigelb> doctormo: http://twitter.com/#!/nigelbabu/status/19444375603912704 ;)
<duanedesign> thank you doctormo :)
<duanedesign> doctormo: ohh, i see. Yeah i was coming at that problem all wrong :P thanks again
<nigelb> jcastro: Didn't know you changed your name :p
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> all hail George Castro :D
<maco> meerkat -->  http://www.loweringthebar.net/2010/12/how-the-great-kansas-city-meerkat-caper-unraveled.html
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ello how's you ?
<czajkowski> dear U1 music bloody behave before I smack you!
<doctormo> czajkowski: Have you tried amazon music store?
<czajkowski> why would I ?
<czajkowski> want to use U1 and suppor thte services that are being developed
<doctormo> czajkowski: Buy amazon is a service in banshee (which is default music app in 11.04) and it works in exactly the same way.
<doctormo> but*
<doctormo> So support the services that are being developed, use amazon music too.
<pleia2> doctormo: huh, I didn't know that (I use amazon for music, even if it's downloader is annoyingly 32-bit only)
 * pleia2 will have to check it out
<doctormo> pleia2: I've been looking forward to amazon music store in rythembox since I'm anti-mono, but no-dice. Although I don't buy that much music anyway.
<pleia2> I buy probably 6 albums a year, 1-2 of which I buy on CD because I collect them (like Disney soundtracks!)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-28
 * jussi wonders if popey is around
 * nigelb waves to jussi :)
<jussi> hi nigelb
<nigelb> jussi: Still pretty cold? :)
<jussi> nigelb: -28 today
<nigelb> jussi: Ouch
<nigelb> I haz 26 C :)
<duanedesign> oh wow, -28
<nigelb> duanedesign: We should all bow down to jussi and Tm_T :p
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> i was complaining about -1 this morning :P
<nigelb> meh, I was swearing at my 18
<duanedesign> :D
<Tm_T> it's winter, it's supposed to be cold (:
 * jussi is just thankful that its only -28, not -33 like last week. lets hope it gets warmer again
<jussi> oh, its dropped a good amount from this morning (or perhaps being in the country made it colder) http://weather.willab.fi/weather.html
<Tm_T> it'll be very nice weather for some time apparently: http://en.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/weather/Joensuu
<duanedesign> inbox down to 1900 \o/
<kim0> It's 28C in Cairo, quite crazy for end of Dec
<daker> 18C here
<daker> Morocoo ツ
<daker> fail!
<daker> Morocco
<kim0> 18 is still too hot right :)
<daker> yeah
 * kim0 starting to believe this global warming thing :)
<daker> it's sunny day
<daker> but at the night we will have ~ 10C
<kim0> the weather people keep saying tomorrow is gonna be super cold, but it never is .. yet ;)
<daker> kim0, one of my friends is blocked in egypt because of the military service ツ
<kim0> daker: he's a run away ?
<daker> his mother is moroccan and his father is egyptian
<daker> he has the two nationalities which means two passports
<kim0> so he has to serve military service 2 times :D Man, that would suck
<daker> he never lives in egypt, a week ago he travels two egypt to participate in a summit or something like that
<daker> s/two/to
<daker> he shows the egyptian passport (that will let him passe without having a visa), which was the big mistake
<daker> when he want to come back to morocco he was chocked that he must solve he situation with the army
<kim0> well that sux yeah :/
<daker> kim0, did you passed military service ?
<kim0> I was exempted
<kim0> thankfully :)
<daker> Wao lucky
<daker> thanks GOD,  the military service here is not an obligation ツ
<kim0> oh! weird .. and do some people actually choose to just do it
<daker> ya, my brother is on the army and my father were too
 * daker is away: Occupé
<nigelb> daker: um,, don't do that, the away thingy
<nigelb> !away
<ubot2> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
 * kim0 kicks daker :P
<popey> jussi: hmm?
<daker> nigelb, sorry man that was my client, that option was activated by mistake
<nigelb> daker: heh :)
<daker> sorry again
<doctormo> Hey daker
<daker> hi doctormo
<nigelb> doctormo: Heya, do you want to take a class for user days?
<doctormo> nigelb: thinking about it
<nigelb> doctormo: \o/
<AlanBell> o/ jono
<nisshh> hey jono, have a nice christmas?
 * nisshh waves to AlanBell
<AlanBell> o/ nisshh
<nisshh> AlanBell, ive been sitting in this channel all christmas feeling lonely :)
 * AlanBell plays a small violin
<AlanBell> poor nisshh
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> AlanBell, its ok, i have another 7 weeks of holidays, so ha ha :)
<jono> hey all
<jono> hey AlanBell, nisshh
<nisshh> hey jono
<nisshh> jono, AlanBell has just been teasing me because ive been alone all christmas :)
<jono> nisshh, awwww
<jono> I have been deliberately having some offline time
<nisshh> jono, so have i, i had 6 BBQ's since christmas eve :)
<nisshh> its a family tradition
<nisshh> and also an aussie one :)
<jono> wow
<jono> cool :)
<nisshh> normally dont have 6 though :)
<nisshh> usually 3-4 :)
<AlanBell> I went sledging http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PorcR3U_aUw&feature=youtu.be&a
 * nisshh looks
<nisshh> and dont worry
<nisshh> i contributed to Ubuntu enough for everyone while you were all gone :)
<jono> hehe
<nisshh> AlanBell, wow, lol
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> Why does this guy keep asking the same question everywhere: http://serverfault.com/questions/216488/interaction-between-two-clouds/
 * kim0 calls the Internet netiquette police
<jussi> hrm, has anyone else got a borked chromium atm? http://img214.imageshack.us/i/plasmadesktopss1655.png/
<daker> jussi, before it loads it shows something like the screenshot, but once everyting is loaded the page looks ok
<daker> i am running chromium 10.0.612.1 (69289) Ubuntu 10.04
<jussi> Version: 8.0.552.224~r68599-0ubuntu0.10.10.1
<jussi> on maverick
<daker> http://i.imgur.com/gMhoo.png
<jussi> anyone here on 10.10 that can try it?
<nisshh> jussi, yeah, gimme a sec
<jussi> thanks
<nisshh> jussi, nope, works fine for me here (chromium 10.0.623.0
<nisshh> )
<nisshh> :)
<nisshh> and im on maverick
<jussi> curious
 * jussi wonders what broke
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-29
<nigelb> [6~[6~25
<nigelb> wha
<kim0> morning everyone o/
<nigelb> Morning kim0
<nigelb> kim0: Are you working today?
<kim0> Yep
<nigelb> wow
<kim0> It finally started raining yesternight
<duanedesign> morning  all
<nigelb> *yawn* morning
<duanedesign> 0.
<duanedesign> err
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> watched 'Into the wild' last night. Soundtrack is better then the movie :)
<daker> duanedesign, that's a very good movie ツ
<Pici> CC: "On 2010-12-30, 19 hours from now, your membership in the Ubuntu IRC Council (ubuntu-irc-council) Launchpad team is due to expire."
<jussi> Pici: [10:00:43] <pleia2> I'll renew tomorrow when I wake up
<Pici> jussi: aha. Thanks.
<nigelb> pleia2: http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/3200
<pleia2> Pici, jussi, extended for 2 more weeks
<pleia2> I spoke with people in #ubuntu-ops yesterday and jussi last night - I'm trying to get the poll up but getting the list of addresses to set up CIVS is not easy (need lp admins, and the holidays appear to be a problem)
<Pici> pleia2: Thanks
<nhandler> pleia2: Not sure if it will help, but you can usually get email addresses rather easily if you have an LP name. For Ubuntu members, lpname@ubuntu.com. Also, since the OPs should have signed the CoC, they should have a GPG key on their profile with an email address in it.
<pleia2> yeah, if we don't get a response soon we'll have to do it manually
<pleia2> but this isn't just about the IRCC, we really don't want to have to do this for every poll (it's more troublesome now that LP polls are gone)
<pleia2> we don't even have the *option* of bending LP polls to our will anymore like we have in the past for some of the smaller elections where we didn't require CIVS
<nhandler> pleia2: Did the LP folks ever reach a decision about possibly adding CIVS functionality to LP?
<pleia2> no, they just dropped polls entirely
<AlanBell> pleia2: want a list of email addresses of this lot? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-members/+members
<czajkowski> jono: you on hols this week I take it ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-30
<kim0> Morning o/
<nigelb> /o/
<nigelb> \o\
<nigelb> |o|
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> what's that supposed to be :)
<nigelb> not sure
<nigelb> I think it means I'm bored to death.
<kim0> why man!
<nigelb> meh
<daker> good morning
<nigelb> Morning daker
<kim0> daker: o/
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: hey!!
<duanedesign> hello friend
<kim0> hey
<czajkowski> kim0: duanedesign good christmas ?
<kim0> czajkowski: yep .. love this time of the year :)
<duanedesign> czajkowski: yes. I got a couple of months of NetFlix. I am halfway through my first movie :)
<czajkowski> kim0: you mena the lull of quietness when you cna get work done in peace :p
<czajkowski> duanedesign: yay
<kim0> hehe :) quiteness can sometimes be good indeed
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> trying to work on a doc here as someone needs it for tomorrow when the arangement was Jan 6th
<czajkowski> so unmotivated
<duanedesign> nigelb: i see User Days is coming up...
<duanedesign> nigelb: i am looking, is there a list of sessions yet?
<nigelb> duanedesign: not yet
<nigelb> duanedesign: we're recruiting
<nigelb> duanedesign: want to take a session?
<nigelb> paultag: poke?
<duanedesign> nigelb: yes I was considering just that
<nigelb> duanedesign: \o/
<nigelb> duanedesign: go for it :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: what is the 'theme' for sessions on User Days. Desktop related stuff for average user?
<nigelb> duanedesign: average user/beginneruser --> whatever he/she might want toknow
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> ill brew up a topic >:)
<duanedesign> mwahaha
<nigelb> heh
<duanedesign> ugh. Test Drive is not cooperating?
<duanedesign> dont know why i put a question mark at the end of that :P
<czajkowski> nigelb: he;s on holidays as many are till next week
<duanedesign> im trying to make some screencasts from daniels outline http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/index.html
<nigelb> czajkowski: thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-31
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nigelb> Good Morning :)
<nigelb> New Year's Eve \o/
<kim0> Hello :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<duanedesign>  all
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> some of the Mozilla Test Pilot surveys in FF4 are kinda interesting.
<duanedesign> In Firefox I have 3691 bookmarks in 533 folders.
<czajkowski> lordie!
<duanedesign> yeah I think that is a tad excessive.
<nisshh> duanedesign, far out, you net addict :)
<nisshh> you must have half the internet bookmarked :)
<nisshh> duanedesign, i have maybe 35 bookmarks :)
<duanedesign> nisshh: when you get that many bookmarks and they are not well organized you end up defeating the point of a bookmark(speed, convenience).
 * AlanBell has no bookmarks
<duanedesign> :)
<nisshh> duanedesign, yeah, lol :)
<popey> I too have zero bookmarks
<daker> LoL jcastro changed his name to George Castro O.o
<jcastro> heh
<evilvish> daker: jcastro's name is pronounced "Hor-hey" not 'George' , he hates it when people mis-pronounces it ;)
<jcastro> Actually I go by "george"
<kim0> Horhey hehe
<daker> Khorkhey kim0 ;)
<kim0> even more interesting
<jcastro> popey: hey
<jcastro> popey: we do it the same way: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3503/best-way-to-cache-apt-downloads-on-a-lan/3507#3507
<czajkowski> mc
<czajkowski> jcastro: welcome back
<jcastro> popey: can you "affects me" this please: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy/+bug/545830
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 545830 in squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu) "403 error when using a non-cached repository (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 45)" [Low,Confirmed]
<jcastro> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> jcastro: nice holiday ?
<jcastro> I am still not back
<jcastro> more like "hobby back"
<jcastro> like "things I want to work on but never get time on" back
<czajkowski> jcastro: more like you missed us !
<jcastro> true dat
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye makes sense
<czajkowski> jcastro: first married Christmas wasn't it?
<jcastro> yeah
<czajkowski> nice :)
<popey> okay George
<popey> I mean Jorge
<jcastro> Thank you, ALAN.
<jcastro> Allon
<jcastro> man that colin guy had a branch there since november
<jcastro> I will poke mvo
<popey> cool
<jcastro> popey: do my instructions make sense? I did it on a clean system so ideally you would have avoided some problem
<popey> yeah, it does
<jcastro> but I think in general the upstart script for s-q-p needs an overview
<czajkowski> jcastro: any plans for tonight ?
<jcastro> yeah we are having some friends over
<jcastro> I try to avoid NYE
<czajkowski> likewise I used to work security for night clubs years ago, great money and go drinking afterwards at a house party
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> "let's get drunk and party"
<jcastro> that should be every day!
<czajkowski> jcastro: it has been for the last 6 nights, I think my liver needs a day off
<czajkowski> I'm thinking of a take away and movie!
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> can anyone see any spam sexbots using locoteams on the LD ?
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> looks ok
<czajkowski> aye same here, just wondered what effie was seeing I wasn't as he tweeted it
<jcastro> maybe it scrolled off by now?
<czajkowski> i see it now
<czajkowski> refreshed the page. identi.ca spam
<czajkowski> reported so when one of the LD gets a chance next week they may remove it https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/696037
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696037 in loco-directory "Spam on main page of LD from identi.ca (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<daker> czajkowski, yes
<czajkowski> daker: hey there, it's not urgent but if those spam links can be removed it'd be great, not sure how easy that will be either.
<daker> czajkowski, ok
<jono> czajkowski, !!!
<czajkowski> jono: ! your dad is rather funny!
<jono> czajkowski, indeed :-)
<jono> thanks so much for the contribution!
<czajkowski> not at all! it's been on my to do list!
<jono> czajkowski, you are a legend
<jono> this really helps, a lot!
<czajkowski> dude I'm going red shrup
<jono> :)
<czajkowski> jono: all settled into the new place?
<jono> czajkowski, yes indeed :-)
<jono> all is well here
<jono> all good there
<jono> ?
<jono> you in Ireland?
<czajkowski> jono: just got back to the UK today, had a nice break in ireland with the family for christmas
<jono> czajkowski, nice :-)
<jono> brb
<jcastro> happy new year!
<czajkowski> annoying in ireland just an hour in the plane from here I can't get the music I wanted from U1 music store :(
<czajkowski> jcastro: what timezone are you in or just pre empting it
<AlanBell> "just an hour" . . .
<jcastro> EST
<jcastro> I am preempting
<czajkowski> AlanBell: 55 mins on the plane today :D
<nisshh> jcastro, you seriously havent hit midnight yet? far out
<jcastro> no  it's 3:37pm
<nisshh> oh ok
<nisshh> wait, any americans here at the moment?
<duanedesign> o/
<nisshh> duanedesign, you are?
<duanedesign> yes
<nisshh> duanedesign, here: http://identi.ca/notice/61350242
<nisshh> :)
<nisshh> its the only thing that australia does before america :)
<duanedesign> :)
<czajkowski> jono: you in the UK in 2011 ? Aq and I have a brain fart we're going to arrange a session/meet up that is not a techie conference meet up to catch up with friends and drink/eat/chat
<nisshh> czajkowski, im sorry, but its a meetup if 3 techies go to it :)
<nisshh> fail
<nisshh> its a techie meetup if 3 techies go to it...
<czajkowski> nisshh: not really. Just tired of meeting my mates always at conferences. We do talk about other things. so making a non techie meet up is the goal!
<nisshh> czajkowski, i see :)
<czajkowski> Ubuntu uk has an event in March, we're going to see a rugby match
<czajkowski> well going to a pub and watching it, just something different to do that is also common to us
<jono> czajkowski, yeah, I will be over in April hopefully
<jono> czajkowski, I would love the idea of just organizing a "people who we like" meet-up
<jono> czajkowski, let's call it "Beer And Fags 2011"
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> jono: Aq and I are on it :D
<czajkowski> jono: granted he was in the pub when he agreeded to do it, but we both firmed up on it
<jono> czajkowski, nice!
<czajkowski> twitter in a pub is a good thing don't you know :)
<nisshh> twitter in a pub is asking for drunken tweeting :)
<czajkowski> yes there have been some entertaining tweets this week from folks
 * nisshh doesnt condone the use of twitter
<czajkowski> I have had someone tell me my language was not CoC friendly on twitter
<czajkowski> there was rugby and beer involved not sure what they expected really
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> czajkowski, as a geek, i find identi.ca more suitable for me, no 13 year old girls telling us about how they just love justin beiber :)
<czajkowski> I only barely keep an eye on identi/ca any more, it's spam central or else hard core debates that just aren't worth it anymore
<nisshh> czajkowski, nah, you just copped the bad side of it, its really great, not much spam now
<nisshh> no geeky holy wars either
<czajkowski> nisshh: nope beg to differ :) but we'll agree to disagree
<nisshh> czajkowski, fair enough :)
<AlanBell> < jono> czajkowski, let's call it "Beer And Fags 2011" <- not yet gone American
<AlanBell> sounds like a fine plan though
<czajkowski> Anyone know what Harmony is about https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/listinfo/harmony
<czajkowski> http://identi.ca/conversation/60718925#notice-61358669
<duanedesign> czajkowski: harmony is that contributor agreement thing
<duanedesign> " intended to assist organisations which use contribution agreements by providing standardised variable templates with clear and concise explanations"
<AlanBell> Release Party
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/2011plan
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/2011plan
<AlanBell> fail
<czajkowski> Athbhliain faoi Mhaise Daoibh - Happy new year folks
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> happy new year to all indeed
<jcastro> \o/
<czajkowski> part of my plan for new year is to post more stuff in Irish
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-01
<daker> kim0, you there ?
<czajkowski> Happy 1.1.11
<daker> kim0, are you there man ?
<daker> a very bad new year in egypt
<daker> terroriste attaque in egypt at 00:20
<daker> http://english.aljazeera.net/news/middleeast/2011/01/20111111533958901.html
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-01-02
<jcastro> popey: doctormo: pings
<doctormo> who operates the planet? does anyone know? I have some css to add in to stop some of those really big images from hurting the layout.
<cjohnston> doctormo: do you have the code on lp?
<doctormo> cjohnston: I can't seem to find any code base to add it to.
<cjohnston> i dont belive there is
<cjohnston> if you upload it to lp ill work on trying to find the right person to get it to
<doctormo> cjohnston: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549658/
<doctormo> cjohnston: and here is a bug report to track things: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/696651
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696651 in ubuntu-community "Plant Ubuntu allows really large images to be posted (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks doctormo
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-27
<nigelb> !botsnack
<ubot2`> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MrChrisDruif> Haha
<bkerensa> Good Morning
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-28
<pleia2> mhall119: care to do a Unity presentation for User Days on the 14th?
<pleia2> could be intro to Unity, or using lenses, or whatever you want
<nigelb> OMG AlanBell
<nigelb> CONGRATS!
 * pleia2 hugs nigelb 
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 :)
<mhall119> pleia2: I'd be happy to, but I'm not exactly an expert.  Have you asked any of the develoeprs?
<pleia2> mhall119: no, I don't know many of them
<pleia2> we just need someone :)
<pleia2> preferably for a couple of sessions covering different things
<mhall119> pleia2: if you put a call for presenters on G+, I'll share it
<mhall119> if you can't find someone, though, I'll be happy to do a session from a user's perspective
<pleia2> mhall119: https://plus.google.com/u/1/114018915395046539523/posts/2gqZuZuZfJi
<pleia2> thank you :)
<mhall119> nop
<mhall119> pleia2: have you asked davidcalle to do something about Lenses?
<pleia2> nope
<mhall119> I'll see if I can't track him down and ask
<pleia2> thank you :)
<mhall119> :)
<AlanBell> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> AlanBell: sure, should join #ubuntu-ops! :)
<maco> hey loco council type peoples: are free cds the difference between approved and expired teams?
<pleia2> there are also some other benefits, sometimes jono or someone will post about publishers who will send books to approved teams, there was an approved team gift a while back, conference packs are smaller for teams who are not approved
<maco> but its all about the swag, the mailing lists and hosting wont disappear, right?
<pleia2> everyone gets a mailing list, canonical hosting is soft of a fuzzy area (I don't love the idea that it would be revoked, that causes problems)
<pleia2> nothing happens immediately when you expire though, has the loco council been in contact about a reapproval? and do you intend to go for it?
<maco> thanks
<pleia2> if you intend to they can just extend you until the review meeting
<maco> the loco council apparently filed a bug report that we needed to get reapproved months and months ago but nobody knew about it
<pleia2> doh :( it would have been sent to the team contact
<maco> so our contact got an email that we're gonna expire last week, and he has talked to laura, and they're gonna extend so we can do the application, but tbh i was surprised we got reapproved last time
<maco> (also im surprised two years has passed since then)
<pleia2> gotcha
<maco> some on the team were afraid it means the team, mailing list, everything disappears and so i was telling them nahh, we just dont get free swag anymore
<maco> user support on the mailing list wouldnt stop
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-29
<czajkowski> maco: what pleia2 said, but the fact that thye were notified back in october and only noticed this week doesnt say a lot
<czajkowski> :/
<scott-work> good morning everyone :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha scott-work
<scott-work> how are you today, MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Yawning already...
<MrChrisDruif> And I've got to work till midnight, which is about 9 hours from now
<MrChrisDruif> You?
<MrChrisDruif> I have to be at work in about an hour
<scott-work> i'm at work myself, got here at 6:30 am, but i'm feeling good
<scott-work> it's been very, very busy for a couple of months, especially during the last two weeks with people out on holiday/vacation
<scott-work> but i feel like we are pushing through it right now, it's been a very production couple of weeks (maybe because people are out and leaving me alone ;) )
<scott-work> i wish i could say i've been as productive on ubuntu studio though :(
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, yeah..can't have it all ^_^
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Your busy this morning :)
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> 35 tickets just been replied to
<bkerensa> :)
<maco> czajkowski: dont think kevin's ever had a bug assigned to him before, just reports them (if that?)
<maco> there certainly wasnt a mail to the list when the bug report happened, which i think is what would happen if it was assigned to the entire team
<AlanBell> they only get assigned to the team contact and are private bugs (not entirely sure why that is tbh)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: we explained that in lots of places in the past, to  stop the bug being spammed, we had to due to teams being added and then we get we're awesome
<czajkowski> which kinda defeats the point of the bug we just want to be able to deal with some teams who cannot attend the meeting swiftly and easily
<AlanBell> ok, I knew there would be a reason :)
<czajkowski> we've even blogged it and written emails on it
<czajkowski> teams can also see when they are due by looking on http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/approved
<maco> i know i didnt bother checking to see if we were on teh list since i thought it was 2 years apart
<maco> and i thought we did it last year
<maco> but then i still sometimes think hardy was last year so
<maco> also probably because i dont really care anymore
<maco> looking at the old reapproval wiki page for the team, it was 2010 last time we wrote an application so im a bit confused how dec 2011 is two years after january 2010 but oh well
<bkerensa> =o
<Pendulum> maco: so that the reapproval can happen before it's actually expired?
<maco> Pendulum: but if the application was filled out in early 2010, then the actual meeting for reapproval wouldve been a bit later than that right, so why would our expiration be dec 31 2011, only a year and halfish after?
<maco> april 2010 was our reapproval meeting
 * Pendulum shrugs
<Pendulum> it may also be done more by cycle than month
<czajkowski> shall loook into it
<czajkowski> again the team contact should have noticed this at least in october....
<czajkowski> anyways
<maco> (i actually dont really give a crap whether the team gets reapproved. as i said yesterday, its just free shit)
<czajkowski> maco: ok
<pangolin> maco: everything ok?
<maco> sure
<maco> ive just thought the whole approval thing was weird since it started
<pangolin> I agree.
<maco> this loco's older than the approval thing. afaik, it was one of the first
<maco> but i would be unsurprised if it didnt get reapproved. as ubuntu gets worse, it gets deader
<pangolin> I don't think it is getting deader, I think that the new users are not as interested in improving ubuntu, the community, and just want stuff to work magically.
<pangolin> the old guard is not being supplemented/replaced.
<pangolin> making many of us reach a point of "I don't give a crap"
<Pendulum> pangolin: I think maco was talking about the loco specifically
<Pendulum> althought I went to one of their meetups in May so they can't be completely dead
<pangolin> right. but that boils over to the general community
<pangolin> or maybe it boils over from the general to the loco
<pangolin> not sure to be honest and not so interested anymore in figuring out why :(
<maco> Pendulum: meetups tend to happen when someone needs key sigs to become a DD or DM
<maco> between you being in town and some Debian cross-collaboration, a meetup was needed
<maco> but if nothing needs to happen, it doesnt
<maco> pangolin: i just want stuff to work now. i like my boyfriend's macbook pro.
<maco> he can use netflix
<pangolin> I hear you. I almost installed Windows the other night to get my camera to work.
<pangolin> decided not to because I    don't want to do 12 hours of   updates.
<pangolin> also my  space bar is acting crazy heh
<Pendulum> I have seen enough linux geeks move to macos on the desktop in the last 4+ years that I'm starting to think someone should do a study on it...
<maco> macbooks have really awesome power cords
<maco> my boyfriend's laptop wouldve been on the ground SO many times if not for that cord
<scott-work> hi czajkowski maco
<jussi> nice that people in here were so super positive today </sarcasm>
 * pleia2 hugs jussi 
<jussi> thanks, needed that
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-30
<Pendulum> morning
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Pendulum =)
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<MrChrisDruif> Long since I've "heard" from you ^_^
<daker> good morning
<Pendulum> MrChrisDruif: yeah, my offline life kinda had to take over for a while so I've been doing background stuff, but not chatting on IRC as much.
<Pendulum> I'm hoping that changes in January :)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, Real Life always takes precedence!!
<MrChrisDruif> I fully understand. I'm looking for a new job, current one doesn't challenge me one bit
<davidcalle> pleia2, hello
<pleia2> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> pleia2, mhall119 told me about the next user days. I would be more than happy to participate.
<pleia2> davidcalle: oh, great!
<pleia2> davidcalle: thoughts on what you'd like to present?
<davidcalle> pleia2, Unity lenses.
<pleia2> excellent
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/oneiric has a schedule, we're pretty wide open time wise still
<pleia2> times are in UTC, just let me know which one you want
 * pleia2 runs out to grab some lunch
<davidcalle> 18:00, but feel free to move me if someone needs this time.
<virtualpoints> does anyone knows,how can i create a bootable win xp usb through ubuntu 11.10?
<AlanBell> virtualpoints: this isn't a support channel, and in particular not a windows support channel
<virtualpoints> ok where can i go for this?
<AlanBell> support for Ubuntu is in #ubuntu, but you won't get any questions about warez windows CDs answered there
<pangolin> ##windows may or may not help him depending on the mood of the current helpers
<pangolin> but !illegal is !illegal
<mhall119> yeah, generally they won't help if it'll violate copyright, license, or EULA
<AlanBell> we had a very similar question in -uk a few minutes before, but it seems to be a different person http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/30/%23ubuntu-uk.html#t22:24
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-31
<bkerensa> AlanBell: On a side note just because someone is making a Windows boot usb doesnt means its warez so long as they have a license
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> and its impossible to do that on Ubuntu or any *nix system
<AlanBell> yeah, he would still be better off with a Queen CD
<bkerensa> lol
<pangolin> lol
<pangolin> I want to break freeeeeee
<bkerensa> I want to ride my bicycle
 * AlanBell keeps the Moet et Chandon in a pretty cabinet
<mhall119> bkerensa: to my knowledge, Windows doesn't provide a way to make a live usb, so any method of doing that would involve unofficial copies of hacked code
<bkerensa> mhall119: Unfortunately I had to install Windows 7 on a Netbook recently there is a way to do it if you have a DVD http://www.techrepublic.com/article/illustrated-walk-through-creating-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-for-windows-xp/6160062
<bkerensa> =/
<AlanBell> nigelb: I am playing with etherpad lite and openID
<nigelb> AlanBell: \o/
<nigelb> I really wish I could join.
<nigelb> npm doesn't work on my machine :-(
<head_victim> Happy new year from down under everyone :)
<AlanBell> yay, happy new year head_victim
<head_victim> I'm so exciting I'm spending the night sitting here setting up my laptop to run as a local repository for next week's installfest :)
<head_victim> Ah well at least the people at the end of the road set off some fireworks for me to look at.
<AlanBell> I made a rocket rack for midnight
<head_victim> They're actually illegal where I live unless you're licensed (and only commercial people are licensed) but you still see them occasionally.
<AlanBell> I have little home ones, I used to do pro displays ages ago
<head_victim> It always looks like the sort of thing that would be interesting to play with.
<head_victim> Alright, well it's 1am and I should probably head off, don't have too much fun tonight. Cheerio.
<MrChrisDruif> I wish everyone a happy and successful 2012!!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-01-01
<mhall119> happy new year everybody
<bkerensa> happy new year
<jussi> can the baby come already... please? some one make something happen!
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<nigelb> Is the big day today?
<jussi> no
<jussi> 6th
<nigelb> ahh
<AlanBell> nigelb: http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:9001/p/udspad
<nigelb> AlanBell: OMG
<nigelb> you are awesome!
<AlanBell> well, not very
<nigelb> now, you just need that info back inside the pad :-)
<AlanBell> it does the first half
<AlanBell> I know how to set the name from the fullname in the response
<AlanBell> not quite sure how to get the openid thing to return to the pad you came from
<nigelb> can you use sessions?
<head_victim> Success :)
<nigelb> (that's the hack we do in real life oauth)
<nigelb> Or see if openid will let you pass a callback thingy
<AlanBell> yeah, it has something to do with sessions
<AlanBell> and probably callback thingies
<nigelb> I feel guilty not helping you
<nigelb> I wish this npm thing wasn't b0rked on my machine
<AlanBell> oh, I am sure I will rope you in for something soon
<nigelb> heh
 * AlanBell is stuck https://github.com/havard/node-openid
<AlanBell> so I can bounce people to launchpad, and they come back to the /verify URL, I can there sort out whether they did it right or not, and see their name
<AlanBell> I don't get how I find out where they came from
 * AlanBell toddles over to #ubuntu-website
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-24
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays All!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-25
<vibhav> GOod Morning
<cjohnston> Happy Christmas to all who celebrate it.
<daker> i don't
<mhall119> daker: hope your day is happy anyway :)
<daker> (y)
<mhall119> um, I don't know what that emoticon means
<mhall119> looks a bit like an elephant
<mhall119> oh, it's a thumbs up? http://www.internetslang.com/(Y)-meaning-definition.asp
<daker> yep
<daker> http://i.imgur.com/aAji2.png
<mhall119> gotcha
 * mhall119 learned something new today
<daker> i learned a lot today
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-26
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> Congrats james_w!
<nigelb> james_w: Congrats on your wedding! I'm glad you didn't look like you just landed out of Star Trek ;)
<jcastro> james_w: ditto, congratulations!
<cjohnston> 8
<nigelb> 9
<daker> 10
<jcastro> 11
<jokerdino> 12
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-27
<bkerensa> Sorry, we currently don't accept OpenIDs from your server (https://login.launchpad.net)
<bkerensa> ^ Ubuntu Forums ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: known bug
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-28
<jono> mhall119, not sure if you are online
<jono> but if you are, any idea about http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14063023/how-can-i-display-items-on-django-form-based-on-data-in-a-table ?
<mhall119> jono: it looks like you'd need to use formsets and some custom template programming
<mhall119> the formset will let you make multiple Temp forms, and the custom template programming is needed to make the food field a label instead of a form element
<mhall119> this is one of those areas where you'll be straying from the "super easy" path that Django provides
<mhall119> jono: also, I love that the guy on stackoverflow is accusing you of cheating on your homework :)
<mhall119> I'm so tempted to add a comment pretending to be your professor :)
<popey> oh that's brilliant
<bkerensa> I'm certain in another life mhall119 was a Phd in Political Science with a love for botany :)
<jono> mhall119, lol
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> jono: np, good luck
<mhall119> bkerensa: I'm sure I'd get kicked out of any poli-sci program for arguing too much
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> mhall119, thanks
<jono> so based on the problem do you think I need to manually generate the form by iterating through the data?
<mhall119> jono: I think you can make a TempFormSet, and give it a list of Temp objects, one for each of your Food records for your cook
<mhall119> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/forms/formsets/ for more info
<jono> mhall119, yeah, reading through formsets
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> still need to figure this out
<jono> gotta run
<bkerensa> looks like Linus gave a Redhat Kernel Maintainer a ear full https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/12/23/75
<bkerensa> :s
<mhall119> that seems a bit harsh
<mhall119> and by a bit I mean overly and unreasonably
<jussi> its a little harsh, but still, he does have some valid points, even if he is rather, err, blunt...
<bkerensa> jussi: he does it a lot from what I gather
<mhall119> w 41
<marcoceppi> idk, he does have a point. Maybe being blunt was the way to best way to get those across?
<mhall119> there's a difference between being blunt and being mean
<mhall119> usually when caps-lock profanity comes into play, you've crossed that line
<cjohnston> It wasn't caps-lock, it was a stuck shift key :-P
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-29
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston, mhall119: hey, how should I kill summit if I can't do it via ctrl+c? is there any command for it?
<JoseeAntonioR> or nigelb ^
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: ps ax | grep manage.py
<nigelb> find the pid and kill it.
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: I'm actually trying to write the juju charm for it, and I want to know how to stop it
<nigelb> wait. why are you writing the juju charm for the development env?
<JoseeAntonioR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/818304
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 818304 in Juju Charms Collection "Charm needed: summit" [Wishlist,New]
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: ^
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: ok, so is that for the dev env or the prod env?
<nigelb> because for prod, you won't use ./manage.py. You'd just let apache run it.
<JoseeAntonioR> I think prod, but I was taking this in mind http://summit-dev.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installing.html
<nigelb> ah.
<nigelb> that's for dev.
<nigelb> we don't have production instructions
<nigelb> becuase none of us have to deploy to production.
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, ok, then
<JoseeAntonioR> I think I'll leave this one for later, and continue with another charm
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks a lot!
<nigelb> hehe
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: summit is already charmed
<cjohnston> nigelb: ^ mhall119 ^
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: mhall119 nigelb http://jujucharms.com/search?search_text=summit
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, it just isn't in the charm store
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-30
 * popey removed the stupid trolling post about debian from the G+ community
<popey> dickhead was asking people in debian community to back him up
<mhall119> popey: what now?
<popey> oh just that loon posting a picture and trolling
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111716948575577959969/posts/SXxTnz1VAuo
<mhall119> oh, that old joke again?
<popey> indeed
<popey> "joke"
<czajkowski> evening folks
<AlanBell> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/564/amazon-shopping/ now Gnome Shell has a shopping lens  :)
<IdleOne> Well done AlanBell :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: zomg! Amazon Ads in Gnome-Shell!  Someone fire up the rant-o-matic and take aim!
<JanC> erm...
<mhall119> but seriously, it's pretty cool and I hope you don't get flamed over it
<mhall119> JanC: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2012/12/shopping-lens-for-gnome-shell/
<JanC> most people never complained about being able to search amazon, they complained about the amazon search being enabled by default
<mhall119> JanC: there were lots of variations on the complaints
<JanC> mhall119: I am talking about the informed rants
<JanC> obviously a lot of people parrot what they read elsewhere, often not getting the real point
<mhall119> JanC: The people who think it shouldn't have been default are reasonable and informed, yes.  The people who think that it being default made it bad/evil/spyware/adware not so much.
<JanC> but enabling the Amazon search by default was a *real* privacy violation (partially because it was implemented amateurishly)
<mhall119> JanC: I would agree that it was a minor to moderate privacy concern
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; +1
<IdleOne> mhall119: it is very similar to the ubuntu shopping lens but gives more power to the user.
<mhall119> but the fact that it was well known, public, and transparent to the best of our abilities
<IdleOne> mhall119: of course he is going to get flamed, how many people actually will look at the code.
<AlanBell> mhall119: yes indeed :)
<JanC> mhall119: I think you don't know about EU consumer protection law (and apparently, Canonical legal didn't check this either...)
<AlanBell> this is a bit of a pot stiring activity on some levels, but I figured someone else would do it if I didn't
<mhall119> JanC: Well I can't comment on that side of things, not my department
<JanC> but then again, Canonical is using Google Docs etc. too, against recommendations of every business association I know...
<mhall119> well, my XChat try-out was short lived, do people actually use that?
<JanC> mhall119: I use XChat (not XChat GNOME!) all the time
<mhall119> JanC: we also give our products away for free and let people outside the company work on them.  It's safe to say we're not like most businesses
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; I use it as my default irc-client
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; +1 =D
<JanC> mhall119: EU privacy law applies to for-profits or non-profits equally
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: I'll give that one a try
<mhall119> JanC: Does EU privacy law say that we can't use google docs?
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> depending on what data you put on it
<AlanBell> it does mean that public authorities tend not to be able to use it
<JanC> it's forbidden to export private information about EU persons outside the EU, and Google does host their data (partially) outside the EU...
<czajkowski> JanC: canonical isn't a non profit organisation
<JanC> so an addressbook in Google mail would likely be illegal for EU companies...
<AlanBell> indeed, but that doesn't mean you can't use google docs, there are just specific types of data that have jurisidictional issues
<AlanBell> nope, address book tends not to be personal information
<JanC> czajkowski: like I said, doens't matter if it's for-profit or non-profit
<mhall119> JanC: that seems particularly silly, you mean you can't carry a laptop out of the EU if it has information about EU persons on it?  You can't send that data over the internet if it goes outside the EU?  You can't use off-site backup outisde the EU?
<JanC> AlanBell: addressbooks definitely *are* personal information
<czajkowski> JanC: think it does tbh, and especially when it's a private ltd
<JanC> czajkowski: it doesn't matter for privacy laws
<JanC> and there are currently lots of companies violating these laws
<mhall119> JanC: so the EU has legislated a data-wall around the continent?
<JanC> a wall around data that contains private data indeed (unless you get special permissions)
<mhall119> JanC: how can they possibly hope to enforce that?
<AlanBell> czajkowski: nope, it doesn't make a difference. Public authorities are a bit different though
<AlanBell> http://www.ico.gov.uk/for_organisations/data_protection/the_guide/key_definitions.aspx
<czajkowski> JanC: I'm sure this is something we're all missing given canonical is registered in multiple counteries also
<JanC> mhall119: in theory, you can sue companies that export your private information
<AlanBell> "and includes any expression of opinion about the individual and any indication of the intentions of the data controller or any other person in respect of the individual." <- without that an address book is OK
<mhall119> JanC: oh, so it's just a blank-check for lawsuits
<AlanBell> but if you have notes about people or sensitive data in the address book then it becomes personal data or sensitive personal data
<JanC> mhall119: only if you can prove that they export it  ☺
<mhall119> JanC: how does the law define "export"?
<JanC> moving/copying data outside the EU territory
<AlanBell> that is a grey area, but putting it in range of a US subpoena is probably a bad idea
<JanC> mhall119: if other countries make decent privacy laws, they will make exceptions, I'm sure
<mhall119> so if Alice in the EU emails data to her co-worker Bob in the EU, but the internet path makes a hop outside the EU, are they in violation?
<AlanBell> mhall119: technically, yes
<mhall119> so basically you can't send private data over the internet
<cjohnston> what a joke
<AlanBell> not private data
<AlanBell> personal data
<JanC> you can use encrypted channels  ☺
<mhall119> ok, so you can't send personal data over the internet
<mhall119> JanC: does the law make an exception if it's encrypted?
<JanC> if you have a company mail server, it should enforce SSL outside the company LAN
<mhall119> a) Does the law make an exception for encrypted data
<mhall119> b) what if the recipient of the mail doesn't have their server setup for SSL?
<AlanBell> mhall119: the law doesn't mention it (as far as I know)
<cjohnston> What if Alice works in the EU and Bob works outside of the EU but they both work for the same company?
<AlanBell> but it is about responsible stewardship of data about people
<mhall119> AlanBell: I'm all for responsible stewardship, but vague unenforcable laws are rubbish
<cjohnston> +1
<JanC> I'm sure encryption would be acceptable, but exchanging data between EU and non-EU subsidiaries probably would not be...
<JanC> not without permission, at least
<cjohnston> So the EU is trying to prevent companies from doing business
<AlanBell> there are practical difficulties with compliance I totally agree with that. Cross border law is always a pain
<AlanBell> this pre-dates the EU really
<JanC> cjohnston: they try to force other countries to get decent privacy laws  ;)
<cjohnston> That isn't how the world works
<cjohnston> I don't want my country to be forced to do anything that the EU wants to do
<JanC> cjohnston: most countries have laws like that
<mhall119> no, it forces companies to try and not do anything outrageously stupid for fear of being sued
<AlanBell> rubbish
<AlanBell> this is about particular classes of data
<cjohnston> JanC: the way your saying it though, even if Bob's country has decent privacy laws, Alice still can't send him the data
<mhall119> cjohnston: why not, the US does that kind of thing all the time
<czajkowski> just FYI, while this topic is interesting it;s spiriling down fast into our country V EU fast and it's reading well.
<czajkowski> not nice
<cjohnston> mhall119: what are you saying that the US does all the time? trying to force other countries to do what we do?
<AlanBell> the way it breaks down is that we have laws that mean the data subject can ask an organisation what data is held about them - medical records, insurance stuff, etc.
<JanC> cjohnston: you can get exceptions
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> mhall119: I don't agree with it though. I don't want to force any of our laws on other countries and the other way around
<AlanBell> it is to enforce a bit of transparency on companies siloing lots of data about people they want to mine for their evil purposes - the data subject has some rights over data about themselves if it is *personal data* or *sensitive personal data*
<AlanBell> this is a good thing, and it predates the widespread use of the internet
<JanC> AlanBell: right, and as EU law can only enforce that inside the EU, they forbid export of such that in general
<AlanBell> we then harmonised this across the EU and that has become the larger jurisdictional area because all EU countries are required to implement laws to meet the EU regulation
<JanC> such data
<AlanBell> sending this type of data outside the jurisdiction of the EU is problematic - and 99% of the time unneccessary
<JanC> cjohnston: the US actually forced the EU to disclose private information about people flying to the US, for example (otherwise EU citizens would have to get a visum to fly to the US individually, seriously hampering business...)
<czajkowski> ESTA waiver is money racket
<cjohnston> That I don't have a problem with.. That is a potential national security issue.. but Joe Bob's 'private' info, not so much
<AlanBell> http://www.ico.gov.uk/for_organisations/data_protection/the_guide/principle_8.aspx and there is a bilateral agreement with the USA anyway relating to the Department of Commerce Safe Harbor Scheme
<AlanBell> and that page specifically addresses the issue of data in transit
<AlanBell> now the problem with Google Docs is partially to do with misunderstandings around what constitutes personal data, but it also presents problems for public authorities in particular for political and legal reasons that don't include data protection acts
<JanC> anyway, the original issue was about the amazon search...  ;)
<JanC> and even where that would be legally allowed, I (personally) would still consider it a privacy violation on moral grounds...
<daker> being enabled by default and lambda users didn't that they where sending that to canonical when they try searching something throw the dash even if it's localy
<daker> sending data*
<JanC> daker: sending data to Canonical might be acceptable (you are using a product from them, after all, so you sort of have to trust Canonical), but the fact is that it sends data directly to Amazon too...
<daker> the only thing i know : data is sent to canonical
<AlanBell> so send it to me instead \o/
<JanC> daker: and then you get results, and the results include direct links to Amazon to display the images?
<daker> ah yes
<JanC> which allows Amazon to correlate queries to you
<AlanBell> probably not actually
<AlanBell> I doubt they bother tracking image hits, and that wouldn't tell them the query
<JanC> AlanBell: I doubt they do that right now (not enough people use Ubuntu yet), but if Ubuntu ever gets really popular they would be stupid not to do it
<daker> AlanBell: +1
<JanC> it's all about economics
<AlanBell> JanC: as soon as someone clicks a result then they are subject to all the normal amazon tracking
<JanC> AlanBell: sure
<AlanBell> we will be sending them so much crap data as people search for "chrome" on amazon and stuff like that
<AlanBell> if Ubuntu was *huge* and people arrived at purchases a vast amount then they might contemplate doing a study of the data, but really they could get all the data they want about ubuntu users from the affiliate ID and what is actually purchased
<AlanBell> so then bias the ubuntu portal results with stuff that Ubuntu people are more likely to want than the average population
<JanC> in any case, a separate shopping lens sounds like a nice idea to me (provided the results can be tailored to people's personal preferences), but including it in searches by default is not useful and probably harmful
<JanC> AlanBell: I already have to work (as much as possible) around Google's "most probably wanted" suggestions all the time, so I'd ratter not have that problem on other sites too  :p
<JanC> (and of course Amazon is not what most people want to buy things from)
<czajkowski> JanC: bought 29/31 xmas gifts from amazon this christmas and many via the dash :)
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/~iveworkedwithmichaelhall <-- nice team!
<AlanBell> I went to the local recyling center today to chuck out christmas packaging, they basically have a skip full of amazon boxes
<JanC> czajkowski: I didn't say nobody uses it, after all I said a shopping lens *is* a good idea!
<JanC> remember that (to be legal) we have to pay 30% import taxes on whatever we buy on amazon.com (and maybe amazon.co.uk too?), and amazon.de & amazon.fr aren't that cheap compared to local shops either  ;)
<czajkowski> Not only was amazon cheaper, it was also less hassle
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-24
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays
<IdleOne> thank you and same to you bkerensa
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-22
<elfy> belkinsa: thanks :) thanks - I've got that on my list - but looking for that testcase has caused me to have a "what's going on here :(" moment and it'll be after I catch balloons
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<elfy> for you no - I'm left wondering why there's a whole bunch of touch testcases all un-numbered :D
<belkinsa> And we should catch balloons before he floats away too far from us!
<belkinsa> :D
<elfy> indeed - he seems to have escaped - hopefully the winds not blown him out over the Pacific :p
<belkinsa> I did four for the lastest image
<elfy> testcases?
<belkinsa> Yes-  Testcases for Ubuntu Touch armhf in Vivid Daily
<elfy> cool - thanks :)
<belkinsa> Not a problem.  And for a moment, I  thought you wanted to say that I did them wrong or along those lines.  :D
<elfy> not at all - what we've got is a bunch that have been merged - but don't have numbers which makes me think they're not on the tracker yet
<elfy> but I don't want to do that without talking to him
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<elfy> and everything appears to have merged in 2013
<elfy> by balloons - so if they're all completely out of date - don't want to do pointless work now :)
<belkinsa> I think most may be out of date, since the Ubuntu Touch has really progressed.
<elfy> yea - even though I don't look at it - that would be my thinking :)
<elfy> hi jono
<belkinsa> o/ jono
<jono> howdy!
<belkinsa> How are you?
<jono> belkinsa, great thanks
<jono> you?
<belkinsa> I'm fine, just chilling here.
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-23
<pleia2> belkinsa: doh, I never did get time zones sorted out on doodle for that leadership meeting (still only shows me east coast times?)
<pleia2> it used to be much better with time zones
<jose> mhall119: hey, I assume no engineering live this week?
<mhall119> jose: nope, have a nice christmas instead
<mhall119> damn, almost stayed off work-related IRC all day :/
<Tm_T> hola
<silverlion> mornin'
<elfy> morning silverlion
<silverlion> aloha elfy getting ready for christmas eve?
<elfy> kind of :)
<silverlion> aloha
<belkinsa> pleia2, yeah, I think messed it up after the last time that I had to use before making this one.  Doodle is weird at times.
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-24
<philipballew> Marry Christmas :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-25
<popey> Happy Christmas! :D
<belkinsa> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-26
<silverlion> morning
<silverlion> good $daytime elfy
<elfy> good morning silverlion :)
<elfy> happy hols too - if you do that :)
<silverlion> I've taken some projects with me from work
<elfy> I've not :D
<silverlion> my brain want's to be productive
<silverlion> I hate to spent time for nothing
<elfy> well - I'll be doing things
 * silverlion too 
<silverlion> like learning some new stuff for office
<elfy> yep - always good to learn things :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<elfy> hi czajkowski :)
<popey> yo
<elfy> and hi to you too
<czajkowski> elfy: popey ello :) how are you both ?
<elfy> very good thanks - hope you both had a good day yesterday
<czajkowski> we did thanks
<elfy> :)
<czajkowski> we also got engaged on Monday :)
<czajkowski> bit of a crazy week
<elfy> ooh - awesome \o/
<czajkowski> :D
<elfy> congrats to you (both)
<czajkowski> thanks - prtty much still in shock
<elfy> he he he
<elfy> it get's shockier lol
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> thanks .... i think :p
<popey> Set the date yet?
<czajkowski> No :)
<popey> slacker ☻
<czajkowski> lol I just keep walkig around looking at my hand going ohh shiny and forgetting stuff
<czajkowski> popey: he even went down on one knee!
<popey> \o/
<popey> he can join one-knee club
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> still in shock at how organised he was, had the ring gotten in time, asked my dad that morning and then went to my fav place and went down on one knee while we were walking
<popey> \o/ asked dad too.
<popey> good lad
<czajkowski> Been an excellent trip home
<popey> He's been trained well.
<popey> Keep it up.
<czajkowski> ohh and he bought me  awaffle maker
<elfy> ha ha ha
<popey> Clare bought me a lava lamp for our first christmas, that's when I knew it was meant to be ;)
<popey> Seems the waffle maker sealed the deal for you ☻
<czajkowski> hah got it afterwards but oh so cnanot wait till we're back to use it
<czajkowski> we're back midnight sunday to pembroke and then a 4 hr drive to Guildford
<czajkowski> popey: kids and wifey have a good christmas?
<elfy> oh lord - I just worked that out ...
<elfy> so he waited till you were both in Ireland till asking - and hoping that it went right :)
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> we got here sunday and monday he asked :)
<elfy> kudos to him :)
<czajkowski> he's a good egg :)
<elfy> :)
<popey> czajkowski: yes!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-27
<silverlion> good evening toddy
<toddy> good evening silverlion :)
<silverlion> toddy, hope you've had a nice christmas ;)
<toddy> silverlion: yes I have had it. I'm back from my grandparents and the familiy.
<silverlion> toddy, good to hear
<toddy> silverlion: do you have celebrate x-mas?
<silverlion> toddy, nope not really. family decided to skip the presents due to private reasons this year ... so we just sat together and did a movie night
<silverlion> o/ elfy
<elfy> hi silverlion :)
<elfy> how's things for you
<silverlion> elfy, desk buried with projects that need to be done till jan 1rst, laptop corrupted by some jerk of collegue who wanted to "play" around with linux for his first time
<silverlion> how do you think that things are for me? ;)
<elfy> almost Mondayish :D
<elfy> so the playing was a bit fail I assume ;)
<silverlion> elfy,  multiply "bit" by 10000 and you've got it
<elfy> I would laugh ...
<elfy> but been there ;)
<silverlion> yeah... so everything goes completely from scratch now
<elfy> yep - that'll be the 'been there' bit :D
<elfy> was completely broken
<skellat> Upgraded to Vivid the wrong way...laptop is strangely not on fire...
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-28
<silverlion> good $daytime for you folks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> dpm: call? :)
<dholbach> ok, looks like it's not happening
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I updated the calendar, but I meant to ping you
<dpm> leaving a bit earlier today to catch a flight
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> dholbach, let's catch up tomorrow
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, davidcalle: short update: I think I'm close to having the importer fixed
<dpm> dholbach, wow, nice way to finish the year! :-)
<dholbach> yes
<davidcalle> dholbach: wow, how?
<dholbach> <ojii|work> because publishing etc will change a pages PK
<dholbach> <ojii|work> Page().publish() creates a new copy of the page (and deletes the old one)
<dholbach> (PK = primary key)
<dholbach> I'm using cms.api.publish_pages([list]) now and modified a few lookups
<dholbach> I'm still testing things though :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: so, publishing in bulk as opposed to page by page?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> we often passed page objects around, for example to set the parent of a new article
<davidcalle> dholbach: this raises a lot of questions about why Django does things differently for each case and why mysql doesn't care
<dholbach> if we do a .publish() in between it might break things or have bizarre effects
<dholbach> it could be that sqlite reuses PKs and postgres doesn't - it was one of ojii's first assumptions this morning
<davidcalle> In any case, we don't *need* an answer for these, I'm just so very glad you found a way :D
<dholbach> I'll make sure to add more tests, just in case :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-22
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> dholbach, I need to go for a bit, but let's talk later on about the importer
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> dpm: I still need to fix a few small things
<dpm> dholbach, no rush, I just wanted to see how it's going
<dholbach> the test suite passes on both postgres and sqlite, but something else broke in the process for which I'll add a test once it's working again :)
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> dpm, just submitted my travel request for UbuCon @Scale, thought I'd already done it but can't find any record of it in my inbox so assume I didn't, sorry.
<dpm> popey, approved
<dholbach> dpm: thanks for the reply
<dholbach> dpm: if you want to talk about the developer site, let me know
<dholbach> dpm: the visit at the dentist took a bit longer, but it should have been the last one to be a bit longer for a longer while now :-)
<dpm> dholbach, np, hope it went well!
<dpm> as well as a visit to the dentist can go, that is...
<dholbach> so far so good :-)
<dholbach> dpm: davidcalle and I are having a look at the importer now - it works, links need to be fixed still, a few tests added and some small bits to be fixed, but the large part is done
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/rework-importer/+merge/281183 is the WIP branch
<dpm> excellent
<davidcalle> dpm, on a related note, not sure if you have noticed but we have moved all duc related conversations to #ubuntu-website
<dpm> ok, joined
<dpm> dholbach, davidcalle, I'll be leaving a bit early today, and off to the xmas break until the 4th of Jan
<dpm> I hope everyone has a nice break and see you all after the New Year!
<davidcalle> dpm: enjoy eoy! See you on the 4th :)
<davidcalle> (Something something may the 4th...)
<dholbach> dpm: and the same to you!
<dpm> :-)
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - have a great rest of the year - enjoy the holidays! big hugs! see you in 2016! :-D
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-23
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<jose> ohai
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-24
<pleia2> anyone about today? for xubuntu's google code-in our docs projects depend upon docs.xubuntu.org working, but it's down, no response from IS on my ticket yesterday
<pleia2> as I expect students will want to work on this over the holidays, this is not optimal
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-25
<czajkowski> pleia2: someone may be in canonical-sysadmin
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, I figured they'd be off for holidays and was hoping a community team person might be around to do some higher level poking ;)
<czajkowski> pleia2: ah I assumed thye even take hols
<pleia2> bah
<pleia2> ;)
<czajkowski> but someone should be on vanguard to see in the other channel
<czajkowski> right back to xmas
<czajkowski> xx
 * pleia2 nods
<czajkowski> todles
<pleia2> enjoy
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-26
<Mister_Q> o/
<Mister_Q> I just arrived at 33c3 \o/
<svij> Mister_Q: you suck
<svij> I mean
<svij> have fun, Mister_Q :D
<Mister_Q> love you too svij <3
<svij> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-27
<Mister_Q> morning
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-28
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
<tsimonq2> So lonely without Daniel Holbach... :(
<tsimonq2> o/ Mister_Q Kilos
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you lad?
<Kilos> just taking things very easy
<tsimonq2> Pretty good :)
<tsimonq2> Well that's good :)
<Kilos> lol
<Mister_Q> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-29
<Kilos> o/
<wxl> what's the process exactly for locos getting meetup accounts?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-30
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-01-01
<Kilos> may this new year bring you all joy , happiness and success
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-12-30
<wxl> welcome back flexiondotorg
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-12-31
<pleia2> popey: people keep joining the #ubuntu-doc channel asking about google code-in things, and no one who lurks there seems to know anything about it, can you clue us in?
<wxl> pleia2: ask them to provide a link to their task instance. there must be something in the description that suggests that for some reason
<pleia2> they seem to be having a really poor experience since no one is hanging out there to help them out, I had never even heard about tutorials.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> wxl: I am not around enough to pitch in here, I usually see the messages after they've left
<pleia2> it would be good if someone leading this could join
<wxl> ah actually that's the hint i need
<pleia2> at least an email to ubuntu-doc telling us that students would be pointed our direction would have been nice
<wxl> i'm not sure that's the case
<popey> Hm
<popey> Are there tasks which point students to that channel?
<pleia2> I don't even know where the tasks are
<wxl> popey: i'd start by looking at the tutorials one
<wxl> as that's something one of the students (or more) mentioned
<pleia2> all I've found was https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-participation-in-google-code-in/271 announcing it back in October
<wxl> s/\(one\)/\1s/
<pleia2> it's a lot of people though, coming in through webchat
<pleia2> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/12/30/%23ubuntu-doc.html
<pleia2> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/12/29/%23ubuntu-doc.html
<pleia2> usually no one talks there :)
<popey> I'd rather we pointed people at the #ubuntu-google  channel
<popey> As we all hang out there
<popey> We can edit the tasks to use an active channel
<pleia2> thank you
<pleia2> I mean, I think the team would be happy to help if 1) we were told 2) we had anything to do with tutorials.ubuntu.com
<wxl> yeah that would be a bit problematic XD
<popey> I think it was just assumed that the doc channel was were the people who look after tutorials site hung out
<pleia2> according to https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/01/20/tutorials-ubuntu-com-goes-live/ it looks like it's a Canonical-driven thing that communicates mostly via GitHub
<pleia2> the docs team works on help.ubuntu.com, which still uses launchpad, bzr, the wiki and the ubuntu-doc mailing list
<wxl> popey: you working on fixing those? i can help now if need be
<popey> I'll take  a look now
<wxl> i'll work from the bottom up, you go top down :)
<wxl> i'll just change to ubuntu-google? or leave well enough alone?
<wxl> s/leave well enough alone/remove the IRC reference altogether/
<wxl> the way i read it, it suggests that the channel is a resource for help in re: keeping to ubuntu doc styles?
<popey> i just changed the last line
<popey> "* Join the IRC channel #ubuntu-doc on freenode"
<pleia2> where are these tasks?
<wxl> what did you change it to?
<wxl> pleia2: example https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6319153562517504/
<wxl> they're all on the GCI website
<wxl> of course you probably won't even be able to see that
<pleia2> wxl: doesn't seem public :\
<wxl> remove the "dashboard" from the URL
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> ah, https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/?sp-organization=5133577048031232
<popey> i just changed -doc to -google
<popey> done ~20 of them
<wxl> aw shoot
<popey> (there are 80)
<popey> ( just searched for 'tutorial' in the task dashboard)
<popey> seems I missed some, as some have the web chat link at the top
<popey> I'll do  keep going on them :)
<wxl> i'll look out for that
<popey> Thanks for letting us know about the mistake pleia2
<popey> Much appreciated!
<pleia2> just learned that the channel is mentioned on https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-guidelines#9
<pleia2> "Join the #ubuntu-doc channel on Freenode IRC to chat with the doc team and share your thoughts
<pleia2> so this seems like a pretty awful mess, there's never been any discussion about this site with the docs team, but they tell people to talk to us x_x
<wxl> yeah we'll need to talk to those folks
<pleia2> I'm dropping an info email to the ubuntu-doc list now in case anyone else is as confused as I am
<popey> To be fair, the people who maintained that site are actually in the -doc channel
<wxl> hm
<wxl> here's that tutorial https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/blob/master/tutorials/community/tutorial-guidelines.md
<wxl> you could certainly file an issue against it, pleia2. that might be a good start
<pleia2> popey: why don't they respond to any of the questions?
<popey> over the last few days, probably afk on vacation mostly
<popey> I don't always reply on irc unless pinged directly
<wxl> caldav and didirocks are the big contributors to that particular tutorial
<popey> looks like that line was added about a month ago.
<wxl> yep and by caldav
<wxl> aka, in our world, davidcalle
<popey> I think the assumption was just that documentation = -doc channel, so that was the default sane place to point people on irc
<wxl> or davidc3 on launchpad
<pleia2> the topic of the channel is pretty clear as to what the team is for ;) I don't think the team would mind other documentation efforts joining it, but no one told us
<pleia2> feels a little unsettling to have our channel hijacked, and it makes us look bad
<pleia2> can't imagine it looks great when students join and we have no idea what they're talking about either
<wxl> he doesn't appear to be on the docs team so that may have something to do with not spreading the word XD
<pleia2> I'll include David on this email I send to the doc team
<wxl> yeah well, honestly, it's kind of been an issue in general over the past week due to the holidays. the timing sucks
<popey> I don't think the intention was to hijack anything.
<popey> Just point people at the most appropriate channel.
<wxl> oh i agree with that
